# Insurance claim is going to buy me some new speakers and I need help!



## madpoet (Jul 26, 2010)

So here's the deal... I had a basement flood and ruin my collection of oddball vintage and boutique speakers that I was either refurbing or had collecting dust. I'm talking Dahlquist DQ12s, Klipsch Fortes, some CHT mains, AV123 Rockets, one of Craig's CS 18.2 subs, etc; All in all roughly $4k replacement value. My insurance company gave me $1200 up front but I can spend up to the $4k mark and they will reimburse the rest. So what I need a recommendation on is a set (pair, set, whatever) that comes in around that price but holds the value in case I turn around and flip them. Make sense? Recommend away!

Thanks,
MP


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

At that price range you've got endless choices. If you're prioritizing "flipping" them I'd stick with mainstream brands. Paradigm, Klipsch, B&W, Thiel, and countless other brands.


----------



## madpoet (Jul 26, 2010)

Yeah this is one of those spend $1200 to get $4000 in speakers kind of things, but I don't even really want them that much. I want to be able to recover as much of the $4k as possible.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Well, if you want to flip the speakers you might think about getting what ever the top of the line Bose system is and never open the box.
All in all you will probably do better with that than to try flipping real speakers.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

For that matter...you could just go down, and spend $4k at your local BB, and then take them back if you don't like them afterwards. Then you could go and buy some used speakers, and get some really expensive ones for the $4k if you search for a super deal.


----------



## madpoet (Jul 26, 2010)

Ugh, Bose and BB... the purist in me rebels!  But that's a good idea.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Well, I am not a fan of buying $4k of speakers just to get a receipt for insurance and then returning them.


----------



## madpoet (Jul 26, 2010)

I am far more likely to resell than return since I'm not keen on being arrested for insurance fraud.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

I'd just buy a pair of triton two's and not sell them. Or pitch in a grand of my own for the triton ones. 
http://www.goldenear.com/products/triton-series


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## madpoet (Jul 26, 2010)

I love my day to day speakers as is though... these were all the ones I'd gone through on my way. If I buy a pair I like I'll fall in love!


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

madpoet said:


> I am far more likely to resell than return since I'm not keen on being arrested for insurance fraud.


As long as you bought more equipment with it I don't think it would be insurance fraud. When we had our fence repaired they sent me a check to pay for it with just an estimate... We then were able to go wherever we wanted to get the fence made.

What if you just bought a $4k pair of speakers instead of multiple pairs...would that work?


----------



## madpoet (Jul 26, 2010)

Yes I can combine the line items to get as many or few as I want... just has to be speakers.


----------

